# Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung



## caine2011 (7. Juni 2009)

*Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

Hallo Community,

ich interessiere mich sehr für das Themengebiet Wasserkühlung und habe mir vor eine zuzulegen. Ich habe 1h das waküforum durchstöbert und habe bis auf diesen Link http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/3496-wakue-case-liste.html nichts gefunden das Gehäuseempfehlungen beinhaltet für einen internen 480 mm Radiator.

Deshalb möchte ich die Frage stellen, was ihr für ein Case empfehlen würdet, um einen derartigen Radi einzusetzen?

Folgende Eigenschaften sollte es aufweisen:


schwarz, nicht glossy
keine Fronttür
Bigtower(anders wird es aber ohnehin nicht gehen)
Seitenfenster
am besten: aluminium
der radiator muss ins gehäuse passen und darf nicht außerhalb liegen
sehr lange graka´s müssen hineinpassen
es muss eine gute dämmung haben, da ich silentbetrieb will
Ich möchte nach Möglichkeit keine Umbauarbeiten machen
Der Einbau aller Komponenten sollte möglichst komfortabel sein(wechselbares Mainboardtray, werkzeuglose Montage, etc.)

Ich habe mir schon ein paar Überlegungen zu diesem Thema gemacht und die PCGH Extreme zu dem Thema Radiatoren in Gehäusen durchgelesen:

ich will kein Silverstone Gehäuse, da das Design mich nicht anspricht.(Die runden Kanten finde ich unschön)

Die Lian Li Gehäuse in erwähntem Test finde ich nicht schlecht, aber für Lian Li gibt es maximal 360mm Deckel.

Der Radiator soll der TFC XCHANGER 480 sein.
Preislich gibt es erst mal keine Grenzen

Ich hoffe ich stelle nicht zu hohe Ansprüche und vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus.

mfg caine2011


----------



## dorow (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

*Lian Li PC-A71 A*
max Radiator: 480 
Einbaumöglichkeiten: 

* 120er in der Front 
* 120er hinten 
* 240er in der Front (1 5 1/4" Schacht entfällt und HDD Tray muss versetzt werden) 
* 360er im Deckel mit Aquatube (1 - 2 5 1/4" Schächte entfallen) 
* 480er im Deckel (1 - 2 5 1/4" Schächte entfallen) 
* 480er im Boden (HDD-Tray und NT müssen entfernt/versetzt werden) 

*Lian Li PC A70*

* 360er und 480er im Deckel (eins-drei 5,25" Schächte fallen weg je nach Radi und Lüfter)
* 240 im Boden/bei 360er und 480er im Boden (Festplatten Käfig muss entfernt werden)
* 120er und 240er in der Front (Festplatten Käfig muss etwas versetzt werden)
* 120er hinten

*mein Tipp*

*Silverstone Temjin TJ07*
max Radiator: 480
Einbaumöglichkeiten:

* 360er im Boden 
* 240er im Boden eventuell 2 Stück?
* 480er im Boden 
* 240er am Deckel


----------



## caine2011 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

naja den link habe ich auch schon gelesen dashalb ist der ja im startpost und das silverstone entspricht nicht meinem geschmack


----------



## nemetona (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

Wenn der 480er nicht unbedingt "am Stück" sein muss wird die Auswahl an cases deutlich größer.
ein 360er und ein 120er oder zwei 240er Radiatoren haben die selbe Abwärmeleistung wie ein 480er, lassen sich aber einfacher positionieren und du bist aber bei der Montage flexibler.


----------



## caine2011 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

naja ich wollte eben nur einen Radi weil dann der durchfluss nicht so einbricht, bzw. der einbauaufwand geringer wird
außerdem glaube ich das man für crossfire mit 2 4850 und ein amd phenom 940@3,6ghz eher einen großen Radi braucht


----------



## Madz (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*



> weil dann der durchfluss nicht so einbricht


Das Argument kannst du getrost in Ablage "P" stecken, ist völliger Blödsinn.



> bzw. der einbauaufwand geringer wird


Geringfügig.



> außerdem glaube ich das man für crossfire mit 2 4850


Für welchen TFt bastelst du mit den beiden mickrigen Karte ein CF?


----------



## caine2011 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*



Madz schrieb:


> Das Argument kannst du getrost in Ablage "P" stecken, ist völliger Blödsinn.



ka das wusste ich nicht war mir aber relativ sicher das jedes zusätzliche bauelement den durchfluss bremst(steht immer wieder in pcgh extreme)





Madz schrieb:


> Für welchen TFt bastelst du mit den beiden mickrigen Karte ein CF?



ich hab dich auch sehr lieb...

falls es dich interessiert: 22"

ansonsten warte ich derzeitauf dx 11 und würde ohnehin bis zu erscheinen der entsprechenden karten sowieso nur cpu kühlen und dann erweitern.

ach ja meine frage nach einem Gehäuse hast du auch nicht beantwortet...

Bin gerade auf dieses Lian Li gestoßen, da müsste eigentlich genug Platz sein oder?


----------



## Madz (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*



> ka das wusste ich nicht war mir aber relativ sicher das jedes zusätzliche bauelement den durchfluss bremst(steht immer wieder in pcgh extreme)


Ja, aber das bisschen Durchflussverlust schlägt nicht im Geringsten auf die Temps durch. 



> falls es dich interessiert: 22"
> 
> ansonsten warte ich derzeitauf dx 11 und würde ohnehin bis zu erscheinen der entsprechenden karten sowieso nur cpu kühlen und dann erweitern.


Kühl die 4850 mit einem GPU-Only Kühler. Kostet weniger reicht ebenfalls aus.



> Bin gerade auf dieses Lian Li gestoßen, da müsste eigentlich genug Platz sein oder?


 Vergleich doch einfach die Maße des Deckels und des Radis.


----------



## max70 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*



dorow schrieb:


> *mein Tipp*
> 
> *Silverstone Temjin TJ07*
> max Radiator: 480
> ...


 
480er und 240er unten geht auch.
Meine Empfehlung wäre auch das TJ07.Nicht umsonst ist es bei Wakülern oft vertreten.
Gegenüber der "Dünnblechrappeldose" namens LL PC-A70 z.B.,die ich nach zwei Tagen genervt zurückgeschickt habe,eine ganz andere Welt.


----------



## caine2011 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

ich mag das silverstone aber nicht, wenn ich mir ein 200€ gehäuse kaufe sollten mir schon alle aspekte gefallen und vor allem das äußere


----------



## max70 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

Ist nur ne Empfehlung.Was Du dir am Ende zulegst bleibt natürlich dir überlassen.


----------



## MaeXxXchen (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

ich würde auch mehrere radis nehmen, da du sie an verschiedenen punkten im kreislauf einbinden kannst!
der aufwand ist zwar höher, aber es wird dadurch auch kompakter!
das mit dem durchfluss würde ich auch net so in die höhe heben, da das wasser schließlich auch zeit braucht sich abzukühlen!


----------



## caine2011 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

naja ich fänd es eben cooler einen großen Radi zu verwenden anstatt mehrere kleine allein weil das preis/lkeistungsmäßig günstiger wäre.

wenn ich ein gehäuße der maße 220 x 595 x 590 mm nehme wird da jawohl irgend wo ein radi der größe reinpassen

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » Alle Radiatoren » Feser Xchanger Quad Radiator - 480

in das gehäuse

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-B70 B - black

2 240er radi´s kosten insgesamt 160€ ein 480er 120€


----------



## nemetona (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

Dazu benötigst du noch 2 Anschlüsse mehr, aber ein 480er am Stück passt nun mal nicht in jedes Case Intern, da ist man mit zwei Dualradis deutlich flexibler.

Wenn du gewillt bist an das LianLi hier und da den Dremel anzusetzen, solltest du den 480er darin montiert bekommen.
Wenn du auf die 2 Oberen ( am besten 3 einplanen ) Laufwerksschächte verzichten kannst, würde ich versuchen den Radi im Dach zu montieren, unten den HDD Käfig herauszureisen wär die letzte Option.


----------



## caine2011 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

nun es gibt extra lian li deckel für 360er radi´s

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Zubehör » Lian Li T-713A Top-Cover für PC-A71 - silver

da könnte ich den 480er doch auch montieren,oder?
 und die hdd-käfige sind alle modular


----------



## nemetona (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

Ich denke mit den Deckel für den 360 wird das nix, du wirst den Originaldeckel des LianLi passend ausschneiden müssen, oder du nutzt einen TFC 360er mit den Austauschdeckel im Dach und dazu einen Single im Heck, kostet zwar etwas mehr, wär aber eine saubere Lösung ohne viel Aufwand.

Wenn die HDD Käfige Modular sind, ist das auch nicht schlecht, ich würde Aufgrund des Staubproblems aber die Montage im Dach bevorzugen.


----------



## caine2011 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

hmm aber  ich hätte gerne den 480er allein wegen dem image

aber wenn ich deckel von einem 280€ gehäuse fräßen soll: eher nicht, das habe ich bis jetzt nur mit billigen gemacht


----------



## Madz (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*



> aber wenn ich deckel von einem 280€ gehäuse fräßen soll: eher nicht, das habe ich bis jetzt nur mit billigen gemacht


Lass es von einer Schlosserei machen! Wenn die was verhunzen, müssen sie haften.


----------



## nemetona (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

mein anderer Vorschlag war einen 360er in den Deckel und einen 120er ins Heck.

Wenn es dir ums Image geht, dann lass dir einen Mora vergolden und spax den an die Seitenwand


----------



## caine2011 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

nein ich will tfc...

mk also eure empfehlung: ein 360er?
denkt ihr das mein sys(quadcore+ crossfire, alles oc) auch mit einem triple radi erstmal ausreichend gekühlt wird? dann kann ich später immer noch nachrüsten wenn ich mit der materie vertrauter bin


----------



## Madz (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

Nein, mit einem Triple wird das nichts. Jedenfalls nicht sehr leise und kühl gleichzeitig.


----------



## caine2011 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

hmm ich wollte an und für sich die lüfter so mit max 900 u/min laufen lassen

würde da denn überhaupt ein 480er reichen?

wenn ich zu einem 360 er
sowas hier nehme: 
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Externe Wasserkühlungen » Zalman Reserator I Plus - black - Sockel 478, 462, 754/940, 775

(natürlich nur den Radi)

oder ratet ihr mir davon ab?


----------



## nemetona (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*



nemetona schrieb:


> mein anderer Vorschlag war einen 360er in den Deckel und einen 120er ins Heck.



Nicht nur einen 360er, meine Empfehlung beinhaltete auch einen 120er im Heck, also gesamt 480!!!

Mehr Radileistung wär natürlich hilfreich bei der hardware, aber intern geht nun mal nicht alles.


----------



## Digger (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

was hälst du von dem lianli hier ?
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC A7X Serie » Lian Li PC-A77B - black
da kannste vorne einen triple reinsetzen UND /oder einen triple ins dach ( für den notfall hinten noch nen 120er.
die festplatten kommen dann neben das netzteil.

oder ein triple in den deckel und ein dual in die front. dann kannste deine festplatten auch noch vorne in den schacht machen (natürlich ist auch der single im heck möglich.


----------



## caine2011 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

hast du das case?, das habe ich mir auch bereits angesehen, aber geht das so wie von dir beschríeben, ohne umbauarbeiten(wenigstens winkel brauch ich oder?)
und geht das mit dem von mir ausgesuchten nicht so?


----------



## cyphermax (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

Hier mal für das größere Budget:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Lian Li TYR Super-Case X-2000B - black


----------



## caine2011 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

das gefällt mir leider überhaupt nicht weil ich da nicht mehr vorder von rückseite unterscheiden kann, außerdem ist das format echt seltsam, ich bevorzuge (nahezu) quadratische seiten bei gehäusen


----------



## Digger (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*



caine2011 schrieb:


> hast du das case?, das habe ich mir auch bereits angesehen, aber geht das so wie von dir beschríeben, ohne umbauarbeiten(wenigstens winkel brauch ich oder?)
> und geht das mit dem von mir ausgesuchten nicht so?


ne ich hab das nich, hab ein A05 
ja winkel brauchste für vorne im schacht.
oder ganz einfach diese halter hier:
Lian Li Radiatorhalterung 5,25" für PC 343B
die dürften in den normalen schacht auch rein passen 
dann brauchst du wirklich NICHTS bearbeiten


----------



## caine2011 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

he es geht mir nicht darum das ich nichts bearbeiten muss sondern darum dass es meine erste wakü sein wird und die dann nciht an solchen details scheitern soll


danke für den tipp mit den haltern


----------



## caine2011 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

hy ich grabe hier nochmal den alten thread aus um keinen neuen beginnen zu müssen
hier eine übersicht über 240er radi´s 
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » 240mm Radiatoren

punkt 1 ich habe mich dazu entschieden 2 240er radi´s zu holen, eigentl. bin ich fan von tfc, aber die preise von tfc sind sehr hoch im vergleich zu den anderen herstellern

gibt es dafür einen grund?
könnt ihr mir was anderes empfehlen?


----------



## Madz (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*



> gibt es dafür einen grund?


Ja, die überragende Qualität und Leistung. Schau dir mal die XSPC an!


----------



## caine2011 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

erstmal danke für die extrem schnelle antwort

ähm was soll ich mir denn ansehen? gibts hier iwo ein review?


----------



## Madz (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

Ja, auf Dexgo.de


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

Triple Radi Test & noch ein Test mit einem XSPC


----------



## caine2011 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

kann man die e3rgebnisse der triple radi´s auf dual versionenn übertragen?


----------



## Madz (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

Ja, ohne Probleme.


----------



## bundymania (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

...oder siehe mein Test hier im Forum: dort hat der XSPC Quad den Test für sich entscheiden können.

Blöd ist allerdings, das die neue Charge wohl nun ohne Gewinde für die Schrauben daherkommen soll, also wie die alten TC Radis  Die Lackierung ist zudem nicht mehr glänzend, sondern matt, wie bei den Thermochills.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*



caine2011 schrieb:


> aber die preise von tfc sind sehr hoch im vergleich zu den anderen herstellern
> 
> gibt es dafür einen grund?



Es steht "The Feser Company" drauf und wenn man höherwertige Wasserkühlungsprodukte anbietet, scheint das Konzept "lass uns den höchsten Preis nehmen, dann denken die Deppen, es müsste auch das ultimativ beste Produkt und viel viel viel besser sein" hervorragend aufzugehen.
(Was nicht heißt, das TFC schlecht wäre. Aber für deren Preise bekommt man woanders halt z.T. die dreifache Radiatorfläche - und das kühlt einfach besser, gute Verarbeitung hin oder her. TFC lohnt sich imho nur, wenn man für mehr Radiator keinen Platz hat und trotzdem mehr Leistung will - oder aus optischen Gründen)


----------



## caine2011 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

thx @ruyven_macaran
die antwort hat mir iwie am meisten gebracht...


würde mir hier also jemand ausdrücklich 2 tfc empfehlen?
ist mischbetrieb ein problem?(also einer von tfc einer von woandersß)


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

Mischbetrieb ist kein Problem. Ob nun XSPC, TFC, TC ist eigentlich Geschmackssache. Viel tun sich die Radis nicht.


----------



## caine2011 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

ka kann ja sein das der durchflusswiederstand extrem anwächst oder iwelche korrosion einsetzt


----------



## tomrei (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

haf 932: da geht nach dem aktuellen pcgh extreme heft ein 480mm radi rein (mit Bastelarbeit)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*



caine2011 schrieb:


> ka kann ja sein das der durchflusswiederstand extrem anwächst oder iwelche korrosion einsetzt



Wenn du nicht gerade Inno-Radiatoren aus Alu ins Spiel bringst, ändert sich in Sachen Korrosion rein gar nichts - alle Hersteller bauen die Wasserführenden Teile aus Kupfer oder Messing, was du in Form von Anschlüssen und Kühlen sowieso in der Kühlung hast.
Und der Durchflusswiederstand von Radiatoren wird sowieso überschätzt.


----------



## caine2011 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

zum haf steht da drin das  ein 360er radi passt  nichts von einem 480er jedenfalls in meiner ausgabe...


----------



## caine2011 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

was sind für schläuche, welche länge ist zu empfehlen bei nur einbindung von 1.agb laing 240er und cpu-kühler?
2.was nehme ich als flüssigkeit?

das ganze sys soll blau beleuchtet werden und aus schwarz/silber komponentren bestehen

3.was empfehlt ihr für cpu kühler(watercool hk 3.0 lt ist meine vorstellung)
4.agb(ka gibts da unterschiede?)
5.laing: a)welche(es sollen auch noch später 2 graka´s gekühlt werden)?, 5b)welcher deckel?
radi ist vorhanden: ein 240er von tfc
6.was für anschlüsse?

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

mfg caine2011


----------



## Fate T.H (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*



caine2011 schrieb:


> was sind für schläuche, welche länge ist zu empfehlen bei nur einbindung von 1.agb laing 240er und cpu-kühler?
> 2.was nehme ich als flüssigkeit?
> 
> das ganze sys soll blau beleuchtet werden und aus schwarz/silber komponentren bestehen
> ...



1. Also Schlauchgröße mindestens 13mm/10mm empf. und Schlauchmarken Masterkleer,ClearFlex,Feser,Tygon solltest nach Preis entscheiden.
Danger Den Schläuche sollen auch nicht schlecht sein kriegt man nur nicht so leicht hier.

2. Destilliertes Wasser  solltest aber nen Korroschutz reinmachen wie Innoprotect.
Blau leuchtend entweder über UV-Schläuche ansonsten über UV-Zusatz wie Primochill DyeBomb gibts nen hübsches Blau.

3. Mit dem HK3 machste nix falsch.

4. Nein nicht wirklich außer in der Füllmenge tun die sich nicht viel.

5. Selbst die non Plus hat ausreichend Leistung wobei man diese sehr leicht modden kann zur Plus 
Deckel würde sagen EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-Top Laing DDC V2 oder den XSPC Laing DDC Acetal.

6. Anschlüße solltest selber entscheiden da es dort verschieden Farben, Aussehen und Preisklassen gibt sollten halt nur G1/4 Gewinde haben und passend sein zur Schlauchgröße.


Aber meinst du nicht das ein 240er Radi ein wenig unterdimensioniert ist für CPU + 2 GPU


----------



## Skaos (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

cpu-kühler den von dir gegannten.. beim agb gibts kaum unterschiede in der funktionstüchtigkeit.. richtig eingebaut machen sie alle was sie sollen.. achte nur drauf das er sich brauchbar verbauen lässt und ins gehäuse passt.. oberhalb der pumpe und blabla  .. 
laing würde ich die 1t nehmen.. also die normale, leistung sollte auch für später ausreichend sein, lässt sich aber zur not auch auf die 1t+ version umlöten.. 
deckel den x-top rev. 2, is der beste von allen.. 
anschlüsse passend zum schlauch und den kühlern(gewinde meist 1/4") ob hier tüllen oder fittings is geschmackssache, ich nehm lieber fittings, andre lieber tüllen.. 
schlauch würde ich dir welche mit 16er ad empfehlen, macht sich einfach besser was die biegeradien angeht.. nimmst du die von feser / danger den is die farbauswahl noch ganz gut, hab das dunkle blau genommen is echt so kräftig wie auf den bildern bei bpsw a-c-shop.. 
flüssigkeit keine mit uv-zusatz, gibt nur ärger damit nach einiger zeit.. nimm irgeneindein konzentrat, bspw inno pro und mische es mit dest. wasser.. kannst auch die fertigmischung kaufen, aber wenn du noch flüssigkeit brauchst bist du mit dem konzentrat besser bedient, weil du halt mehr nachschub da hast 

hoffe ich konnte dir helfen

mfg Skaos

€dit: mist, da war wieder einer schneller


----------



## caine2011 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

danke erstmal, ähm der 240er ist nur für die cpu, ich habe noch einen 480er für die übrigen komponenten liegen
außerdem soll noch ein 240er für die übrigen kommen(also ohne 480er) weil ein case für 240er und 480er erst noch erfunden werden muss...

jo gibt es ieinen empfehlenswerten agb(vlt. mit blauen leuchtelementen?)?
schläuche sind die egal von welcher firma?(in bezug auf spröde werden der plaste???)



> schlauch würde ich dir welche mit 16er ad empfehlen



hä? 
was bedeutet das?

tfc klingt gut, für schlauch


----------



## Madz (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

AD= Außendurchmesser.


----------



## Fate T.H (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

Nun ein 240er zusätlich zu einem 480er denke ich ist eine wenig oversized die haben sicher
ausreichend leistung um neben der CPU + 2 GraKa noch den Chipsatz samt SpaWas zu kühlen.
Klar mit mehr Kühlfläche könnte man die Lüfter langsamer drehen lassen nur ob es soviel
ausmachen wird und noch in relation zum Preis steht is ne andere frage.

Die AGB haben meist Löcher für 5mm LED´s alternative gibt es von XSPC einen AGB aus UV-Aktiven Blauen Plexiglas.
Bei den Schlauchmarken die ich aufgezählt habe kannste bedenkenlos zugreifen die haben sich alle bewehrt in der Praxis.


----------



## Skaos (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

thx @ madz

@am-subaru: soweit ich gelesen hab sind die danger den schläuche die feser schläuche

feser schläuche sind halt an sich nich schlecht, sonst würde ich dir masterkleer empfehlen, die sind wohl flexibler, da nich ganz so steif, bei den feser is halt das prob, dass sie zt die vibrationen der pumpe mit übertragen.. aber mir war die optik wichtiger. mittlerweile nervts mich aber doch etwas 

methoden deinen agb leuchten zu bekommen gibt mehrere.. von flexiblen led bändern: Caseking.de » Modding » Lichteffekte » FlexLights
über einzelne led's die du einfach mittels verschlusstopfen, der ne aussparung für ne led hat, dran machst: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » Beleuchtungsmodule
wenn du das prob hast wie, dass der agb unten nur 3 gewinde hat und an einem schon ein temp sensor klemmt kannst du, sofern passend - bei mir gings zum glück, auch so einen deckeln holen und dann das ding mit verschlussstopfen drauf drehen: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » Zubehör » EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption TOP W/Thread

sieht gant nett aus, weil das licht durch die wasserbewegung so hübsch funkelt 

mfg Skaos


----------



## Fate T.H (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

Joa die DD-Schläuche werden von Feser produziert was aber nicht bedeutet das sie gleich sein müssen
und wenn doch sieht man mal wieder das Feser überteuert währe da man die DD billiger kriegt.


----------



## Skaos (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

sie werden zumindest unter gleichem namen verkauft:
DD TFC Tube - Orange UV 16/10mm - A-C-Shop

bei den 13/10ern steht komischerweise nur noch feser da.. naja wer weiß, die truppe is eh leicht merkwürdig wie ich finde..


----------



## caine2011 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

und einen agb in dem ich iwie leuchtelemente integriere? also eine spezielle empfehlung?


----------



## Madz (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

Masterkleer gibts mittlerweile auch in sehr vielen verschiedenen Farben und alles in 16/10.


----------



## caine2011 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

jo ich ahbe mich bei den schläuchen schon auf tfc festgelegt


----------



## caine2011 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator*

hallo nochmal ich nerve euch weiter 

lohnt es sich solch einen AGB zu verwenden? Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » Aqua Computer » aqua computer Aquatube Ausgleichsbehälter - black

1.bringt er nur bessere optik oder sorgt das Alu auch für einen Wärmeaustausch mit der umgebung?

2.Welchen Schlauchdurchmesser empfehlt ihr?

3. Ich hab noch iwie Problem mit dem UV-Schlauch, gibts auch Schlauch der Blau ist und nicht UV aktiv?
mfg caine2011


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

1. Alu bringt meist Probleme mit sich. Wegen dem Korrosionsschutz.
2. Schlauchgröe nach belieben z.b. 11/8mm , 13/10mm oder 16/10mm
3. bisher gbt es keinen blauen Schlauch der nicht UV Aktiov ist. Einfach keine UV Quellen im Case verbauen.
4. Ich würde den AGB aus Delrin/Acetal/POM mit 1/4" Gewinde nehmen.


----------



## caine2011 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

thx für die agb empfehlung der sieht cool ausden nehm ich  

wie sieht das mit der Lüfterbelegung auf dem Radiator aus: macht man auf einem dual 2 lüfter auf die oberseite oder die unterseite? oder gleich 4 stück auf ober und unterseite?

mfg caine2011


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

Ein Lüfter-Radi-Lüfter Sandwich bringt nicht viel Mehrleistung, nur mehr Kosten und einen höheren Geräuchpegel. Ob nun jetzt oben oder unten die Lüfter montiert werden ist egal, man muss nur drauf achten in welche Richtung der Lüfter blässt.


----------



## caine2011 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

na das ist mir klar mit der "blasrichtung"....

wie sieht das mit anschlüssen aus, welche art sind für anfänger zu empfehlen? tüllen? fittings? worin besteht überhaupt der unterschied?


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

Kommt drauf an was dir lieber ist Schraubanschlüsse oder Tüllen. 
Tüllen haben 2 Vorteile: 
1. sie brauchen weniger Platz als Schraubanschlüsse für den gleichen Schlauch. Bei Schraubanschlüssen wird die Überwurfmutter bei größeren Schläuchen ebenfalls größer.
2. man kann auch eine 10mm Tülle alle Schläuche von 9,5-11mm Innendurchmesser (über 10mm mit zusätzlicher Sicherung) nutzen. Bei Schraubanschlüsse ist man wegen der Überwurfmutter meist auf eine Größe begrenzt, ohne sich andere Überwurfmuttern holen zu müssen.
Auf 10mm Perfect Seal Tüllen halten bis 10mm Innendurchmesser der Schläuche auch ohne Sicherung, ausser bei den Winkeln (warum man die Winkel im Durchmesser nicht größer macht ist ein Rätsel) da ist eine zusätzliche Sicherung von nöten.


----------



## caine2011 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

ähm 2. habe ich nciht verstanden kannst du mir das iwie mit bildern erklären, tut mir leid aber ich habe im wakü bereich ncoh keine praktischen erfahrungen und deshalb noch keinen anschluss in der hand gehabt 
deshalb brauch ich mal iwie den "anfängerguide: kleine anschlusskunde"...
sry dass ich so viel mühe mache


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

Also bei Schraubanschlüssen für z.B. 13/10mm pasen nur Schläuche mit 13/10mm. Schraubanschlüsse sind vom Aussendurchmesser (die größere Zahl) und Innendurchmesser (kleinere Zahl) abhängig. Ein 16/10mm Schlauch würde vom ID passen aber vom AD nicht. 
Bei Tüllen ist nur der ID entscheident, da ja nicht aufgeschraubt wird. Ich würde Tüllen empfehlen, du kannst ohne großen Kostenaufwand deinen größeren bzw kleineren Schlauch nehmen. Die Breite der Schraubanschlüssen ist von der Überwurfmutter abhängig.16/10mm Schraubanschlüsse sind breiter als 13/10mm Anschlüsse. Bei Tüllen wäre es die gleiche Tülle mit 10mm ID.


----------



## caine2011 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

wenn man evtl. solche rams verwenden will wären also tüllen geeignet? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Hardware

kann ich auch "mischbetrieb" fahren(also tüllen und schraubanschlüsse in einem sys)? gibt es auch gewinkelte tüllen?

mfg caine2011


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*



caine2011 schrieb:


> kann ich auch "mischbetrieb" fahren(also tüllen und schraubanschlüsse in einem sys)? gibt es auch gewinkelte tüllen?



1. Ja Mischbetrieb ist möglich, sieht aber doof aus.  Achte daruf das du nicht verschiedene Schlauchgrößen verwendes z.b 16/10mm und 10/8mm. z.B. 16/10 & 13/10mm würde nur optisch ein Unterschied machen
2. Ja dann brauchst du aber Kabelbinder oder Federbandschellen. Damit der Schlauch auf dem drehbare Winkel hält.
3. RAM würde ich nicht in die Wakü einbinden, kostet nur unnötig Geld.


----------



## caine2011 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

hmm die tüllen kommen mir irgendwie nicht so toll vor, aber da kann ich ncoh rund einen monat überlegen

warum kann ich keine verschiedene schlauchgrößen verwenden?(außer das es shice aussieht)

das das mit dem ram nur teuer ist weiß ich auch...aber geld ist eben nicht alles, derzeit habe ich ich auch blade und reaper ram...manchmal muss man sich etwas gönnen das geil aussieht. 

uffta also mal kurz eine übersicht an dingen die ich kaufen will(lege keinen warenkorb bei at an an)

ein heatkiller 3.0 LT(AMD AM2+)[brauch ich da noch was?, hab was von backplates gelesen...]
TFC schlauch UV blau(wie lang??)
radiator tfc 240 dual(hab ich schon, brauch ich da noch was zusätzlich?)
anschlüsse(meiner zählung nach 8: 2 cpu 2 pumpe 2radi 2 agb)[was soll ich da für welche nehmen? am liebsten wären mit tfc anschlüsse]
pumpe: laing ddc in der dicker pe*** edition mit 600l/h(sollte mich die warnung auf aqua-tuning interessieren das wenn man zu wenig last ranhängt die pumpe durchbrennt?)
agb, den mir vorgeschlagenen delrin agb s.o.

ach ja edit: ich brauch noch iwie zusatzflüssigkeit, hatte an farblose feser base gedacht(i.o.?)

fehlt noch was?(wie gesagt will nur erstmal die cpu kühlen und dann mit der 5xxx serie 2-3 weitere grakas kühlen)

nfg caine2011


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*



caine2011 schrieb:


> warum kann ich keine verschiedene schlauchgrößen verwenden?(außer das es shice aussieht)



Kannst du bequem verwenden.
Es kommen nur leichte logistische Probleme hinzu ("Ich hab noch 30cm zu überbrücken. Ich hab 60cm 8/10 Schlauch übrig. Und 10cm 10/13 Schlauch. Und ausschließlich 10/13er Anschlüsse. Aaaargh") und der Hauptvorteil von dicken Schläuchen ist eben das Aussehen. (Die Vorteile beim Durchfluss sind messbar - daraus resultierende Vorteile in der Kühlleistung i.d.R. nicht)
Wenn dir das egal ist, kannst du auch gleich bei einer kleinen Größe bleiben. 8/11er z.B. ermöglicht sehr enge Biegeradien und preislich gibts dann auch keinen Grund mehr, was anderes einzubinden -> wieder nur eine Sorte.




> das das mit dem ram nur teuer ist weiß ich auch...aber geld ist eben nicht alles, derzeit habe ich ich auch blade und reaper ram...manchmal muss man sich etwas gönnen das geil aussieht.



Sieht geil aus, aber die 6mm Schläuche sind doch eher unüblich und die Alu-Kühlkörper würde ich nicht in meinem Kreislauf haben wollen. Der praktische Nutzen ist auch nahe null.
Gegen Design kann man natürlich nichts machen, aber da ist dann wieder das Problem mit den Schlauchsorten 



> ein heatkiller 3.0 LT(AMD AM2+)[brauch ich da noch was?, hab was von backplates gelesen...]



Ist bei AM2+ Standard. Extra Backplates gibts nur für So775, da sind sie nicht Pflicht. (aber billig)



> TFC schlauch UV blau(wie lang??)



"genug"+"mehr kann man immer gebrauchen". Für CPU only verbauen die meisten Leute unter 2m. Aber mit Verschnitt und Bastelei kann man deutlich mehr verbrauchen. (ich komm -externem Kreislauf sei dank- im Moment auf 7m + Verschnitt)



> radiator tfc 240 dual(hab ich schon, brauch ich da noch was zusätzlich?)



Lüfter 



> anschlüsse(meiner zählung nach 8: 2 cpu 2 pumpe 2radi 2 agb)[was soll ich da für welche nehmen? am liebsten wären mit tfc anschlüsse]



Zählung stimmt, kauf, was dir gefällt. Zumindest bei geraden Anschlüssen sind Dichtigkeitsprobleme auch ausgeschlossen.


----------



## caine2011 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

und die pumpe? was ist damit brennt die mir bei dem sys durch?


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*



caine2011 schrieb:


> und die pumpe? was ist damit brennt die mir bei dem sys durch?



Nö, solange du die Pumpe nicht trocken laufen lässt.


----------



## caine2011 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

welche shops könnt ihr mir empfahlen?

habe gerade bei caseking einen tausch von einem gehäuse laufen und bin mit dem service da sehr sehr zufrieden. auch wenn es ein paar euro mehr kostet, hauptsache wenn es um die garantie geht kann ich auf den händler zälen...

wie sieht es bei dem service bei anderen Händlern aus?


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

z.B. Aquatuning & A-C-shop


----------



## caine2011 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

na cool hättest du auch gleich sagen können geh zu dem der dior am meisten zusagt...

hmm naja noch ne andere frage: lohnt es sich so einen schlauchschneider zu holen?
die sehen iwie billig aus und normalerweise müsste doch ein cuttermesser reichen oder?


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

Schlauchschneider brauchste nicht, ein scharfes Cutter ist teilweise sogar besser. Den Schlauchschneider den günstig erstanden habe, schneidet die Schläcuhe schief ab.


----------



## Nucleus (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

Ich mach' das immer mit ner guten Schere. Klappt wunderbar


----------



## caine2011 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

kann ich normale lianli gehäuse lüfter auf den radi packen oder was soll ich da nehmen? achja bedingung ist dass die lüfter blaue dioden haben


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

Du kannst drauf packen was du willst. Siehe 120mm Lüfter Roundup


----------



## caine2011 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

naja leise blau und stark
ich mag mir nicht diesen giga test durchlesen


----------



## caine2011 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

btw: brauche ichg einen laing deckel wenn ich die mit den g1/4 anschlüssen kaufen will?


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

Welche Laing mit 1/4" Anschlüssen meinst du?


----------



## caine2011 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Pumpen » Laing » Laing Original-Pumpe DDC-1RT/Plus - 12V mit 2x G1/4 Außengewinde

(preis nicht beachten bei a-t finde ich nicht sehr schnell sach3en)

edit: lohnt eine knickschutzfeder? http://www.a-c-shop.de/Knickschutzfeder-einzeln-13mm-200mm-Lang


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

Dike Pumpe hat 1/4" Aussengewinde und ist zu stark + zu teuer.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1 Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T (Swiftech MCP350) Retail 49018
+
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-Top Laing DDC V2 - Acetal Aufsatz EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-Top Laing DDC V2 - Acetal Aufsatz 52104

Knickschutz brauchst du nur bei engen Radien oder als Deko. Bei 16/10mm Schlauch brauchst du kein Knickschutz.


----------



## caine2011 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

uffta i ch führe keine disskussionen über stärke und preise....

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1RT/Plus mit 2xG1/4"-Außengewinde Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1RT Plus mit 2xG1/4-Außengewinde (Original) 49017

da dieselbe 

die frage war ob ich da noch einen aufsatz brauch...

und ich nehm 13/10 schlauch also eher kein 16/10

wenn ich den net brauch ist gut dann spar ich geld


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

Entweder nen Aufsatz oder eine Muffe von 1/4" IG auf 1/4" IG.


----------



## caine2011 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

sowas? Verlängerung G1/4" auf G1/4" gerändelt - A-C-Shop


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

Nö das wäre nur ne verlängerung. Du bräuchtest z.B. 2x sowas.


----------



## caine2011 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

alles klar stand auf dem schlauch...


glücklicherweise war bei meinem sys schon 2 anschlüsse bei(schraub anschlüsse von tfc) und feser base

da steht drafu: reicht für 2l 
wie viel wird mein sys brauchen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

Kann dir keiner so genau sagen. Aber 2 Liter reichen dicke.


----------



## caine2011 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

naja will halt net sinnlos zeug anrühren und dann wegkippen?

gibt es sonst noch was zu beachten ?
hab schon gelesen das ich den radi durchspülen soll, am besten mit dest. h2o ist das mit dem dest. nötig?


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

Den Radi am besten mit einem Reiniger und warmen Wasser reinigen. Anschließend gut mit klarem Wasser nachspülen. Die restlichen Komponenten nur mit klarem Wasser spülen.


----------



## caine2011 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

was für reiniger? spüli von mutti oder was?
mit klarem wasser meinst du das aus der leitung oder?


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

Reiniger z.B. Cilit Bang etc. klares Wasser -> Leitungswasser.


----------



## caine2011 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

mk alles klar hoffe ich nerve dich nciht zuviel auf jeden fall ein recht herzliches dankeschön an dich


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

Wenn ich mich genervt fühle, antworte ich einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## caine2011 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

lol erstmal 

bei der schlauchfarbe wollte ich nun blauen aber da gibts dreimal blau....


Feser Tube - Light Blue UV 13/10mm - A-C-Shop

Feser Tube - Clear UV / Blau 13/10mm - A-C-Shop

Feser Tube - Blue UV 13/10mm - A-C-Shop

ich bin ein wenig ratlos  weil ich niciht weiß wie er dann im real life aussieht...

ich hätte gern so ein blau wie die lüfter mit blauen dioden leuchten(ja ich weiß da gibt es verschiedene, so der standard sharkoon lüfter)

nachdem ich mir das round up angesehen habe tendiere ich zu diesem lüfter
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1254 Blackline LED Lüfter - 120mm

dazu sollte der schlauch passen(es sind sowohl seitenteil als auch deckel durchsichtig)


----------



## caine2011 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

sry für doppelpost:

ich habe gerade im wakü bilderthread gelesen dass die tfc anschlüsse nicht auf den hk 3.0 passen

stimmt das für die 13/10 anschlüsse auch?
gehen gewinkelte anschlüsse als alternative?(würde gerne tfc anschlüsse verwenden)


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

Nimm 10mm Perfect Seal Tüllen die passen ohne Probleme auf den Hk 3.0


----------



## caine2011 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

ich möchte aber schraubverschlüsse verwenden gibt es da eine alternative?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

13/10er gibt es auf alle Fälle welche, die passen. (Genaugenommen hab ich seit der Überarbeitung, die wenige Wochen nach Erscheinen der Kühler kam, nichts mehr nicht-passenden Anschlüssen gehört)


----------



## caine2011 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

also passen die tfc-anschlüsse wahrscheinlich drauf? weiß jemand mehr? im bilderthread hat doch jemand erst einen hk verbaut...


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*



> 13/10 und 16/10er Bitspower/Feser Schraubanschlüsse passen auf den Kühler.


Quelle: bundymania Review


----------



## caine2011 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

ich bin zu blöd nach 20 min suche und alle bundymania threads duchgucken (btw: spitze threads ) find ich´s nicht  (verratet keinem dass ich über ein dreiviertel jahr imforum bin)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

bundy hat seinen Kühlertest hier nie veröffentlicht, sondern nur im Luxx.


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

und auf CB.


----------



## caine2011 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

wär ja mal nice wenn alle hier links posten...


was sagt ihr zu der schlauchfrage?
(eine seite vorher)


----------



## p00nage (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

kommt nur 13/10 infrage ? weil wollte damals auch net 16/10 aber dann beim verlegen hab ich mich geärgert ^^


----------



## caine2011 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

ich hab schon 2 tfc 13/10 anschlüsse... und 16/10 ist mir zu groß


----------



## caine2011 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

ich glaUbe ich steige jetzt auf 11/8 um

gibt es iwelche nachteile zu 13/10?


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

keine großartigen.


----------



## caine2011 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

ok thx ganz großes   to  "the King"


----------



## M4tthi4s (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*



caine2011 schrieb:


> ich glaUbe ich steige jetzt auf 11/8 um
> 
> gibt es iwelche nachteile zu 13/10?


 
Theoretisch müssten die 11/8er sogar besser sein.
Beide Schlauchgrößen haben ja 1,5mm Wandstärke, durch den kleineren
Querschnitt sind sie aber knickunempfindlicher als die 13/10er.


----------



## caine2011 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

alles klar thx für die info


----------



## Madz (8. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

16/10 sind besser als 13/10.


----------



## caine2011 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

ich hab aber jetzt 11/8 anschlüsse...

ach ja kann mir jemand eine schlauch marke empfehlen die 

a)gute qualität aufweist
b)einfach verlegbar ist
c)blau ist
d) *nicht* uv-aktiv ist

mfg cain2011


----------



## Madz (8. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

Blau und NICHT uv aktiv? Kenne ich nicht. Hast du UV Kathoden drin? Der leuchtet nur unter UV licht.


----------



## caine2011 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

wenn ich nur normale kaltlicht kathoden  habe leuchten die nicht so hässlich??


----------



## Madz (8. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

Richtig. Die leuchten nur unter UV Licht.


----------



## caine2011 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

ok thx

ähm geht auch 10/8 schlauch auf 11/8 anschlüsse?


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

Möglich. Warum nicht 10/8mm Anschlüsse mit 10/8mm Schlauch oder 11/8mm mit 11/8mm?


----------



## caine2011 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

weil ich die 11/8 anschlüsse schon habe und mir gerade jemand 5m 10/8 schlauch angeboten hat


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*



caine2011 schrieb:


> ok thx
> 
> ähm geht auch 10/8 schlauch auf 11/8 anschlüsse?



Drauf schon, aber die Überwurfmutter dürfte den kaum halten.



caine2011 schrieb:


> weil ich die 11/8 anschlüsse schon habe und mir gerade jemand 5m 10/8 schlauch angeboten hat



Wenns kein Inno-""8x1"" ist, würde ich den nichtmal geschenkt nehmen.
Ersterer ist in Wirklichkeit 7,5/10, den könnte man notfalls mal auf 8/11 testen.
Aber in Anbetracht von ein paar-cent-pro-Meter würde ich mir das alles nicht antun. (wenn du auf blau verzichten würdest, könntest du sogar im gut sortierten Baumarkt was kriegen. 8/11 gibts recht oft)


----------



## caine2011 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

nein es muss blau sein
deshlab nix baumarkt

mk dann hol ich mir mal den schlauch von tfc


----------



## caine2011 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

ich muss nochmal nerven 

was gibt es für empfehlenswertes zubehör das man mitbestellen sollte?


----------



## Madz (11. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

Wenn du das Geld hast, würde ich ein Aquaero bestellen.


----------



## caine2011 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

die gefällt mir designtechnisch nicht...

wie siehts ansonsten mit nützlichen zusatzoptionen aus


----------



## Madz (11. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

An das Aquaero kann man auch eine schwarze Blende schrauben. (gibts exta zu kaufen)


----------



## caine2011 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

ok selbst dann frage ich mich warum ich 100eur für ein gerät zahlen soll das doch tatsächlich nur ein 2-zeilen lcd hat....

ist das teil wirklich so toll?

btw: ich steh nicht so sehr darauf mich ewig mit der software config auseinander zusetzen, da war iwann mal ein ewig langer artikel in der pcghx, was mich sehr abgeschreckt hat...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*



caine2011 schrieb:


> ok selbst dann frage ich mich warum ich 100eur für ein gerät zahlen soll das doch tatsächlich nur ein 2-zeilen lcd hat....
> 
> ist das teil wirklich so toll?



Sagen wir mal: Das nächst bessere kostet 200€ 
Das nächst billigere wäre ne Scythe Kaze Server im 60€ Bereich, die theoretisch auch alles machen soll, was man wirklich braucht.


----------



## Madz (11. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

Das Aquaero ist extrem leicht zu bedienen, sehr hochwertig verarbeitet, hat einen tollen Funktionsumfang und sieht super aus. Kurz:

Ich würde es immer wieder kaufen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*



> Scythe Kaze Server im 60€ Bereich


max 40€ und ist dann schon teuer. 

Die Lüftersteuerung des Aquaero ist vielfältiger als die der Kaze Server.


----------



## Nucleus (11. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse für internen 480 mm Radiator/ Allgemeine Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

Ich baue morgen mein neues Kaze Server ein.

Infos dazu gibts dann in meinem Tagebuch


----------

